# Red dot rifle scope



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a ruger pc carbine I like to put a red dot scope on it how difficult is it to put on thanks in advance


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Ruger carbine comes with a picatinny rail. It will be easy. Most red dots come with a mount that fits on that kind of rail. Just put it on and tighten it.

The bigger issue will be deciding how much you want to spend on the optic 

I personally only buy milspec optics for any rifle I ever own. But, the average person probably spends around $100 for something. Bushnell makes a decent one for under $100. Or, check out Primary Arms. They have several aimpoint clones for a decent price.

Milspec optics - you are looking at a cost that is equal to or more than your rifle.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My current 2 favorite optics are the Sig Romeo 8T (the rest of the Sig Romeo line is not milspec). They are on sale right now: Sig Sauer Romeo8T Red Dot Sight Ballistic Circle 2 MOA Hex Bolt Mount Black SOR81002

The Sig Romeo 8T is the only Sig optic that is milspec. *It also has a 10 year battery life*. It goes to sleep until you move the gun, then it wakes back up. I like it much better than an Aimpoint Micro I used to have. The dot is crisper too.

I would avoid the other, non milspec Sig optics. I had a Romeo 4 once, and the mounting screw snapped as I was tightening it down on the rail. I have $5 scope rings that this has never happened to. So, it was rather disappointing. I sent it back for that reason. But, the 8T is made MUCH better...

I also love to Mepro 21 reflex sight with the triangle reticle. It is my other favorite optic. No batteries - just fiber optics and tritium. I have owned 7 of these over the years. If you have an astigmatism, this optic is fantastic... No distorted shape, like ya get on some red dots. Use the tip of the triangle for precision shots. It is the official optic of the Israeli military. It comes in different reticles, but the triangle is the best one. These are around $450, but they are pretty indestructible since there are no electronics. Don't get the bullseye version - the triangle one is the way to go...

The triangle version is on sale here for $426: https://www.amazon.com/MEPROLIGHT®-Self-Illuminated-Optics-tritium-Powered/dp/B004O6GFQE?th=1

For a cheaper price, the Bushnell TRS25 is on sale right now for $60 for the base model. But, you probably need one with a riser, so it is tall enough.. They should sell a version with a riser for just a few dollars more. Just realize that the glass will have a slight reddish tint. The more expensive optics usually have less of that color issue on the glass.

EDIT - Here is the version with the riser you need: https://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Optics-TRS-25-Hirise-Riflescope/dp/B00ABP8YCA/ref=sr_1_3?crid=B7WP36PDW8NF&keywords=bushnell+trs\&qid=1662407719&sprefix=bushnell%20trs,aps,108&sr=8-3&ufe=app_do:amzn1.fos.d977788f-1483-4f76-90a3-786e4cdc8f10

I had one of these before. They ARE reliable. Just be aware that if you have light behind you, you will have a reddish reflection on the glass as you look through it. But as stated above, this is common for optics on this price range.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just saw the Mepro 21 is $379 here: Mako MEPro M-21I Reflex 12MOA TRI QR

Now, you have to sign up and choose "grab a quote" - but they will take $100 off. Fantastic price. If I needed one, I'd buy it now from there....

And, here is a link to the Primary Arms optics: Red Dot Sights > Microdots

As you go into the page for each one, you can add a riser for a few dollars more. If you don't want to spend a lot, I'd buy that Bushnell or get one of these...


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Just saw the Mepro 21 is $379 here: Mako MEPro M-21I Reflex 12MOA TRI QR
> 
> Now, you have to sign up and choose "grab a quote" - but they will take $100 off. Fantastic price. If I needed one, I'd buy it now from there....
> 
> ...


Thanks shipwreck


----------

